# COHIBA ROBUSTOS - Real or FAKE?



## hamholfarm

Yes, another "is it real or fake" thread.

Here are my concerns: 

1.) No date code on the bottom of the box. Example from author "TheSoldier" thread pic #2 http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/219378-cohiba-siglo-vi-fake.html

2.) No internal paper sheets stating "COHIBA" or "HECHO EN CUBA". Example from author "TheSoldier" thread pic #4 http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/219378-cohiba-siglo-vi-fake.html

3.) The white bundle wrapping paper is tied with a ribbon, but there is no sticker on the paper that states COHIBA and ROBUSTAS. Example from author "TheSoldier" thread pic #5 http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/219378-cohiba-siglo-vi-fake.html

4.) On the cigar bands the word COHIBA is raised, however the bands are not 15mm wide; they are more like 16.72mm wide. As stated here: Decoded: How to Spot Fake Cohibas | Cool Material

5.) The cap on the cigars is a triple cap, but the overall construction looks kind of rough to me. Also from: Decoded: How to Spot Fake Cohibas | Cool Material

Are fake Cohibas made, or available in Cuba? Why would anyone do this, wouldn't the cigars still be made with Cuban tobacco? Who would pay to ship non-Cuban tobacco/cigars to Cuba to make/sell fakes? Would this be economically viable, or are fakes only made and sold everywhere except Cuba?

*So what do you think, Real or FAKE?*

I really appreciate everyone taking a look and providing your input.

Chip


----------



## socalocmatt

I'm going with fake. Sometimes you might have something off here and there but there are to many small things off. Also, unless this is an older box, it looks like the DPO is missing from the Habano label.

Edit: and after a closer look, the bands are off. Looks like there are two rows on some of the sticks. And the color of the yellow on three band is off, but that could be the camera. Do you have a pic of the bands? I'm curious of the C in Cuba crosses over itself. That would be a dead giveaway.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldmso54

Well, the good news is per the serial code:

"The product is original from Habanos S.A."

HSA: 10.8078.18.0690

The bad news is it's for theses cigars: "Descripcion: PARTAGAS SERIE D No.4 SBN-UW-C/L-12,13-n-25"


----------



## socalocmatt

Oldmso54 said:


> Well, the good news is per the serial code:
> 
> "The product is original from Habanos S.A."
> 
> HSA: 10.8078.18.0690
> 
> The bad news is it's for theses cigars: "Descripcion: PARTAGAS SERIE D No.4 SBN-UW-C/L-12,13-n-25"


Looks like a box of Partagas to me! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

Well I guess at this point you know they are fake. Everything you,Shawn and Matt pointed out confirms this but to answer some of your other questions: 

Fakes are everywhere and are usually the popular marcas like montecristo and cohiba

Fakes have inferior quality tobacco, short filler and other assorted "junk".

People make a lot of money on fakes because they get a good price for really cheaply made fake cigars....even in Cuba.

Some people try the fakes but I would not recommend that because you never know what is in there until you cut one open and see.


----------



## hamholfarm

First off: Thank you everyone for confirming my fears,

I really appreciate Oldmso54 for confirming via the serial number.

Second: How to gently break the heart of a good person? How to tell them they were scammed by a family member?

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Oldmso54

@hamholfarm - fakes are a part of the CC world. That's not the fault of the buyer if they were just uninformed and simply trying to do the right thing for someone else.

You did a lot of research and outlined the facts about the cigars. I would simply show those facts to the person. No blame, it is, unfortunately, the way of the world...


----------



## ForceofWill

I would also watch some of Cigar Obsession's videos where he opens fake CC's so you can see what's typically inside. Just in case the recipient of those cigars still wants to smoke them. Floor sweepings are gross.


----------

